# new side windows in my van!



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 18, 2011)

just had some side windows fitted to my transit van by Vehicle and Marine Windows LTD. in Birmingham who i would recommend for anyone wanting windows fitted.















looks alot better now i think!


----------

